# Max speed a Garmin Edge 200 can handle



## whippet (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi guys,
Looking to get a GPS for my bike that I could also use on a motorcycle and wondering if an Edge 200 would be suitable. It looks the goods for the push bike, but I'd like to be able to download and view my motorbike rides too, but wasn't sure if this unit would deal with the much quicker speeds and longer distances invovled?? Could anyone tell me if they have successfully used one of these with a motorbike?

Cheers,
W


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

people use their GPS receivers in airplanes all the time. what do you think?


----------



## whippet (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep I've heard that, but what I'm getting at is do they use basic GPS units such as the Edge 200? I'm wondering whether this unit has a cut-down GPS receiver that isn't a sensitive as more expensive ones so therefore would struggle with higher speeds etc.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

whippet said:


> Yep I've heard that, but what I'm getting at is do they use basic GPS units such as the Edge 200? I'm wondering whether this unit has a cut-down GPS receiver that isn't a sensitive as more expensive ones so therefore would struggle with higher speeds etc.


No such worries. The speed is just distance between points over time. The GPS chips can still get track points just fine at high speed.

I've taken my GPS60Csx, with similar chips to the Edge, on an airplane and it showed me the location and true ground speed. Barometric elevation was off, of course, with the pressurized cabin, but the GPS elevation was good. I had to put it next to the window to get reception.

I also used it on German trains to show the 200 MPH speed. Got a picture somewhere. How fast do you intend to go?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

1,000 knots, or 1,150 mph.

Anything that works at a higher speed range is covered under missile guidance system regulations.

International Traffic In Arms Regulations - PART 121-THE UNITED STATES MUNITIONS LIST


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ghettocruiser said:


> 1,000 knots, or 1,150 mph.
> 
> Anything that works at a higher speed range is covered under missile guidance system regulations.
> 
> International Traffic In Arms Regulations - PART 121-THE UNITED STATES MUNITIONS LIST


Lol ghettocruiser ftw


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Sorry the locals here can be condsending*

I have used my Edge 305 and Oregon 450 on ATV's and dirt bikes with great success. The units have no problems with the higher speeds.they track the 80 mph top speed of my XR 400. However they are both basically impossible to read while riding at anything near fast. You can adjust the number of fields displayed to get a larger font but if you want to see it while riding a dirt bike get one of the units with a larger screen. An edge 200 will be very hard to see.


----------

